# When to catch termites



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

When do termites start becoming active again? Is now a good time to go out and look for them?


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*So Im not the only one...*

I've been itching to build a couple of pvc tube traps....we have tons of dead wood in the back lot...I am going to build some this week...I'll let you know how it goes...Chad


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes now is a great time to look for them.I live in NJ and today i went looking and i found a ton of them.Going to be setting some of those traps next to where i found them.I will let you know how that goes.
Darran


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

yep, their out. They usually find the tallest dead standing wood in the spring. The termites pile in and warm up and file back down to the queens chamber to warm it up. After the plants start growing in and it warms they are usually in the downed wood under the shade of plants.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

will thumbs take termites?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

yup


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

how do you make these "traps"?


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

Well I guess I will try to head out and find some. It is supposed to get kinda cold here for the next few days. Will that make it harder to find them?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

yes


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

titan501x said:


> how do you make these "traps"?


I think I remember reading that the traps are a PVC pipe with some corregated cardboard rolled up inside it real tight. Then cap off one end, and shove it in the ground. Is this right?


----------



## fishy332003 (Feb 15, 2004)

will someone here catch me some ?i'm will to pay for the shipping.

phil


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

I think the reason no one sells them is because it is illegal to ship them across state lines. I am not 100% sure on this but I am pretty sure that is right.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Android1313 said:


> titan501x said:
> 
> 
> > how do you make these "traps"?
> ...


sounds simple enough, thanks!


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Android1313 said:


> I think I remember reading that the traps are a PVC pipe with some corregated cardboard rolled up inside it real tight. Then cap off one end, and shove it in the ground. Is this right?


Yea, I think I saw that on tinc.com. I don't think the site is up anymore though.

Are you supposed to dig a hole and put the tube in it, or does it sit above the ground?
How long do you make the tube?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I have always been nervous about bringing termites into my house! 

Is this a situation similar to hymenopterans where only the queen can reproduce? What are the dangers around these little beasts and how do you guys mitigate that?

Chris


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

They, Eastern subterraneans, have a whole supplementary reproductive class which are larger than the workers and can reproduce, making them the biggest pest known to man(can`t remember where I read that). Supplementary reproductives can produce over half of what the production rate is for the colony .
They can only live in 95% humidity and above making them susceptible to dessication quite quickly. Fliers, which I only had once, can live in lower humidity for a while. They turn black for the above ground flying stage in the spring. For some reason my colony hasn`t produced fliers in years, probably becasue of the steady temps. you can put your colony in a water tray to keep any from getting out and not drowning. This is only an issue if they build tunnels up to the top of the culture.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Aaron!

Now I am inspired. 

What is the easiest thing to feed them. (don't say wood!)

Chris


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

cardboard and wood.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

cottonwood or sumac seem to be their preference around here.


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*traps....*

I've always made the tops of the traps clear...from when I learned to make them....that way you know when the trap is full or 'done' The termites hate the light getting into the tube so they take loads full of mud and block out the clear end. Its like a pop-up timer on a turkey...lol I'll post pics when I harvest..you guys should too...


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Alright, let me get this straight, take one piece of PVC piping, the larger the diameter the better, right? Cap off the "top" w/ clear something, gorilla glued plexi or whatever, Fill it up w/ cardboard, wood chips whatever of that sort, and shove the uncapped end into the ground in a woodsy area clear of contaminants and w/ tons of old rotten wood and check on it now and again. When it is "Full" seal it up, bring it home and put it into another container bordered w/ water and feed them more of the same, then feed the little guys to my frogs? To dust or not to dust them? Oh, and keep em nice and humid. Still learning on the diversifying of my little guys' diets...


----------

